

GroupOn's Andrew Mason, Marketing to Acquire Everyone  - rogk11
http://www.simplerna.com/2011/08/groupon-marketing-to-acquire-everyone.html 

======
T_S_
No mention of annoying customers with emails. The notion of marketing as
pestering needs revision.

